
Kremlin Cash Behind Billionaire’s Twitter and Facebook Investments - ojosilva
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/11/05/world/yuri-milner-facebook-twitter-russia.html
======
dang
Comments moved to
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15631084](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15631084).

